# What's is your betta(s) name and why ?



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I searched the archives for a thread like this but I couldn't find it .

So, I started my own thread.

What were some of the alternative names that you wanted to give your betta(s) ?

Why did you give your betta(s) the name you gave it ?

I'll start.

Some alternative names I gave was considering were all Greek heroes or Greek Gods like Apollo , Hercules, Zeus, ect.

I wanted to give my betta a name that was both mythical yet a name that people actually use for their real name. Something that would sound nice.

So, I picked Leo.


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

My mom actually suggested Loki to me when I first pointed out that my new changed colors depending on the lighting. He goes everywhere from dark gray to purple to red to blue. 
When she first suggested the name I loved it because I've been studying various mythologies for years and thought naming him for the Norse trickster god who was known for shape shifting was appealing not only because of his color changing, but also that part of what drew me to Loki was him faking me out every time I set his cup down to look at a different fish. She was meaning Loki because "he turned blue in that movie."  


He was almost named Odin, because of his one eye. The suggestion of Loki made me think of Odin but overall he just isn't serious enough to be an Odin so Loki it was.


----------



## ccmchickman (Feb 28, 2018)

I have had my little guy for a couple of weeks and still haven't named him!


----------



## TheCyanDragon (Jan 16, 2017)

Heck I have 5 Bettas right now, but I’ll just share a couple.
Cassian is my white and grey Delta tail, I got his name from a character off of Star Wars: Rouge One. I almost named him Legolas (from lord of the rings) but I had to keep it Cassian, I love that name to much!
And my girl, Amethyst, is a purple, yellow, and white delta tail and is named after, not only the crystal, but a character from my favorite show Steven Universe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annahhayy (Feb 19, 2018)

My half-moon male is named Da Vinci. He's blue with a white rim around his tail and white lips. As I was taking name suggestions, my four year old cousin suggested 'Leonardo' because that's the blue ninja turtle. I rolled with it and named him Leonardo da Vinci, but generally refer to him as just Da Vinci. I liked this name a lot because I'm an artist and like that it's an artists name, and I also like that my sweet little cousin got to help me name him. I'm hoping to get a yellow better in the future and call him Van Gogh (because of the whole yellow paint thing). I think I'll be naming all of my fish arty names from here on out


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

I have three bettas, and here's a quixk summary of how they all got their names c: 
Rodge - I was very obsessed with a Youtuber Brandon Rodgers at the time, and I wanted to name him off of him somehow. I don't really like the name Brandon, or Rodger, so Rodge ended up being his name c: (think this was about the time #notmyrodrick was happening too, might've been a factor lol)
Tarou - The name means 'big' from what I am aware of, I knew I was getting a twin tail halfmoon and his tail would be huge, so there we go!
Jupiter - I knew I wanted to name him something mythological or planet-related. He was going to be Venus, but when my friend offered the name Jupiter, I knew it was meant to be!


----------



## czygyny (Feb 11, 2018)

*Daisy*—blue crown-tail female. The name just popped in my head after watching her antics.

*Poldark*—metallic blue comb-tail. Love those PBS shows! If you've watched it and like smoldering Aidan Turner, you'll know why.

*Flynn Finn*—My lavender EE. Very active and friendly. He has a Nemo gimp fin, which I didn't notice in the store, but he is still pretty.


----------



## MK8680 (Jan 19, 2018)

A Boy Named Sue (blue veiltail boy).
Akiko/Aki (blue & red half moon girl).
Ruby Tuesday (white & red Crowntail girl).
The Crimson Ghost (red veiltail boy).
Hattori Hanzo (Black & red Crowntail boy).
The Thin White Duke (blue, purple & white grizzle twin-tail half moon boy).
Varuna/V (white & red longfin dragon scale).
Cherie (silver half moon girl).
Suzi (red & purple veiltail girl).
Lita (red veiltail girl).
Joan (blue & black veiltail girl).

I don't know how half these names happened. Ghost is an easy one - He's bright red. The Crimson Ghost was a 1940s sci-fi film & also the name of the mascot for the band The Misfits.

Hanzo just looked like a samurai fish & loves to flare & show off.

I'm told one translation of 'aki' in Japanese is "sparkle" - when I got her she had some silvery shine under the blue... It's mostly gone now that she's matured, but she may have the marble gene. I see little white spots & black spots coming & going. Oh, also, if you add the suffix '-ko' to a Japanese word or name it means "little" so "Aki" might mean sparkle & "Akiko" means little sparkle OR Little Aki, since Aki is also a feminine name. Like Autumn.

The Thin White Duke, or just Duke, honors David Bowie.

Varuna, I call him V. V is the Roman numeral for 5, & Varuna was the 5th Betta boy I got. Varuna is also a Hindu water god & a master of rebirth. This Betta was a rescue. He had SBD & had been tail-biting at the big-box LFS, so when he came home with me he was quite literally reborn: a new life, a total change. He's one of the happiest fish I've ever seen.

4 of the girls in the sorority are named for the band The Runaways (Suzi Quatro, Joan Jett, Lita Ford, Cherie Currie), & there's something about their looks that links them to their namesake. For example Lita is all red, & Lita Ford is known for her red B.C. Rich Warlock guitar from the 1980s.

There are reasons for all their names, I guess... many of them are music-related. I mean, Sue. A Boy. A Boy Named Sue. It's a Johnny Cash song!


----------



## A Betta Future (Mar 14, 2016)

i've owned 13 bettas, (currently just one, may be getting another next week) here are the names i can remember
Ember- named because a red glowing collour
Fuschia- the colour she was
Flair renamed Jaws- was called Flair as a pun was renamed Jaws becuse she attacked every one
Marguerite- named because it means pearl and she was white
Kaida- means little dragon. Named because she looked like a Chinese celestial dragon (the name is Japanese though, not Chinese)
Lilac- the colour she was
Zoey- just liked the name
Primrose 'Prim'- after the character from the Hunger Games
Philomena- after the saint


----------



## Queina (Feb 24, 2018)

My current two boys are named:
- Narong for a hmpk orange/copper marble (according to google, it is a male thai name that means "One who always creates war or is ready for war.") 
Since they come from Thailand and that little beast was flaring at me when he was still in the bag (the water was so chilly I feared for their lives.. I ordered catappa leaves from my transhipper and he put it inbetween the heat pack and the bettas, over the newspaper layer... Heat pack was super warm, betta's water was cold.)

-Niran for a giant hmpk red copper (which means "The one who is everlasting and never ending" in thai ) I thought about naming him Drogon, which is the largest of the Daenery's dragons in game of thrones and is black and red, but I went for the name that fitted the theme better. We joke with my boyfriend that we should name him "Niran, eater of all" because he tries to eat everything he stumbles upon even though I feel like I'm feeding him a huge amount of food already.


----------



## HKLuterman (Jan 24, 2018)

I named my little dude Turd Ferguson, after an old SNL skit my hubby and I like to quote. Also because he poops on my plants.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Vanilla - (plat. white HMPK) he reminds me of vanilla ice cream. 
Duke (blue grizzle VT) - In honour of Duke Ellington. 
Primavera (green pastel EEF) - She reminds me of springtime with all her fluttering about <3
Arachne (HMPK Koi F) - Honestly I don't know. But she's a koi and her current pattern reminds me of a spider web. 
Shish (orange pastel butterfly VT) - I'm not sure why, except that he looks like he should be named it. 
Raku (copper orange DDRCT) - He's named after a type of pottery that is fired at over 1000 degrees and he looks like a little flaming coal, so.


----------



## F8LFighterFish (Mar 13, 2018)

3 males #1 purplish VT Jaxon named after Jax on Sons of Anarchy no nonsense,#2 is ared white and blue EEHMPK Spud since he's small as a potato spud, #3 red white and blue EEHM Fancy Dancer because he won't stop dancing at front of tank till i put my finger in for him to nop then my 4yr old daughters sorority of 9 females #1 gold ct Princess Alice,#2 blue ct Bella,#3 red white and blue ct Squirrel Bait (She's nutz), #4 red hm i call Wolf Bait (but name is really Little Red Riding Hood), #5 red,white and blue vt Lilly, #6 blue hmpk Big Blue, #7 black white dragon scale HM Lovey, #8 white with red tail with white stripes in it HM Sparky due to her tail looking like it's bursting like sparks, #9 red tail and pink body ct Queenie because she's alpha of tank.


----------



## Chellebelle127 (Mar 18, 2018)

This is Marilyn! Because as soon as I saw this fish I instantly thought of Marilyn Monroe in her white dress in The Seven Year Itch. And yes I know this is a male but hey, no gender stereotypes right?! He identifies as female lol and mama doesn’t judge


----------



## MK8680 (Jan 19, 2018)

I have 3 more since the last time I posted... haven't named them yet. A black, purple & teal female halfmoon, a purple, white, green, pink & black (!) Male veiltail, & a male fry so young you can't tell what he's going to look like. He's white body/red fins so far & gobbling frozen brine shrimp & bloodworm pieces 3 times a day.

I don't know about names... although the veil boy may end up with a David Bowie related name like Duke did. Something about his colors reminds me of Bowie's super colorful Ziggy Stardust outfits. I'm thinking Pele for the new girl.


----------



## Granberry (Mar 9, 2012)

Mine are named Valentino (he's a red feather tail and looks like a valentine), Jane, Bertie (she's big, a "queen" blue and red, so she needed a big girl name), Fishsticks, Sparkletus (a play on Spartacus for a sparkly HM I have), Thunder (he was orange, blue, and white like the OKC Thunder basketball team), Raider (the mascot at the college I work at; he's the school colors), and Hank Voight - pictured below - who is named after the sergeant on Chicago PD who always wears black and is really tough.


----------



## MK8680 (Jan 19, 2018)

She's definitely Pele now. The baby boy is getting very active & friendly - he's only been with me 4 days & he's already greeting regularly even without food & following me when I move around his tank. I still haven't named the purple boy.


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

Denny, my magenta VT, was my first betta. I couldn't think of a name, but as I was driving home I saw a _Denny's Drive Thru_ sign. The light was hitting him just right so he glowed red, matching the lettering on the sign, and I thought, _hmm, Denny. That's a good name for this little guy._ I couldn't stop thinking of him as Denny after that, so the name just stuck. 

I am a Harry Potter fan (the books, not the movies), so I wanted to name Asteria something Harry Potter related. I started thinking of names I liked, and came up with Astoria (Draco Malfoy's wife). I didn't necessarily want to name my fish after Astoria Greengrass, though, so I changed the _o_ to an _e_. Alastor, my tiger nerite snail in Asteria's tank, is named after Alastor (Mad-Eye) Moody, because snails sort of have magical eyes they can swivel around. 

When I got Glenn, I figured I'd try the Denny tactic and look at street signs for names. I passed Glen Road, and I figured the name fit him. I added and extra _n_, just to alter it a little bit.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

My deltaboi's name is Thrawn. c: I've been actively keeping bettas for about five years, and every single one of them has had a Star Wars name. He's not blue though; he's a purpley-pink color.


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

My Betta's name is Aether. I wanted to give him a greek or roman god's name, so i looked up minor greek gods, and that particular website Aether roughly means "light" in greek or latin (can't remember which). (He's a white betta with a metallic like colors of blue and green. He also has a few cute little dark blue spots on his almost invisible pectoral fins) I don't know if that information is true, but the name stuck


----------



## poisonousgiraffe (Jan 24, 2018)

I named my first boy Piras after the main character in a webcomic I really like. The main character is a redhead who is kind of vain and likes to show off, which is exactly what my boy is like 😄 (the comic is called Awaken, and is a sci fi/fantasy comic with cool monsters and really awesome world building, so please check it out if you like comics!)

I named Snoopy after the Peanuts character, mostly because of his spots. But he also kind of gave me a sad look the first week when we we're figuring out what food he would eat that reminds me of the sad eyes my sister's dog gives me when I'm not getting him lol. I started calling Snoopy puppy as a nickname

My girls are Mercury, Jupiter, Neptune, Serenity, Venus, and Artemis. I named the first five based on the Sailor Scouts from Sailor Moon because I originally was going to make my 20 gallon a sorority, and wanted them to have names based on a theme. But after doing more research I decided not to do a sorority, especially since my girls are unrelated and different ages. Plus I don't think Mercury and Serenity would do well in sorority because they're both very feisty, and I know from accidentally allowing Serenity to hop into Jupiter's side of the tank that she is quite agressive.

Artemis' name comes from her color, since she is white with a faint overlay of iridescence all over. I think she's an attempt at an opaque white, since she has a bit of opaque on her head, but her body is close to cellophane. She also has larger pectorals, so she flutters around the 20 gallon looking like the moon. Artemis is the Greek goddess who is associated with the moon and also hunting, so it's a perfect name for a betta 😄


----------



## NerdyCheshire (Mar 30, 2018)

My current betta is called Helios. Named after the ancient greek god and personification of the sun due to his yellow and white coloring!


----------



## lesleym415 (Mar 30, 2018)

Ryuu. Japanese for dragon.


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

Youngest sons veiltail is called torch because he's red....

Wife's EE is called Mistoffelees after Magic Mr Mistoffelees from CATS because like the cat he seems to disappear and reappear out of nowhere!

My girl is called Lucy ,no real reason other than it seems to suit her.


----------



## Registhebetta (Mar 26, 2018)

My male is named Aktium after a water park ride . My baby is named Corsair - no reason 
My girls are named Fenella ( I really like the sound of it and it fits her ), Fortuna (she was a rescue and it means good luck in Italian), London (I recently had visited London ), Lia (I like the sound of it and it fits her ),Pumpkin (she’s completely orange), Selena (I liked the sound of it and it fits her) , Alia ( I was looking for names for her and the autocorrect put the name Alia there so it was a sign ) and Serendipity ... well her name is Serendipity because I went to the store looking for a red female crowntail 
and they delivered right in that moment . I foundher while looking for something else 🙂 the store owner didn’t even want to sell her because she had just arrived


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

My past bettas were pretty much all named from the game World of Warcraft : Leroy (referencing Lerrroooooy Jennnnkiiins!), Khadgar, Chen, Wrynn, and Carlin. I also had a small sorority where most of the ladies were named referencing World of Warcraft: Sylvie (short for Sylvanaas) Lex (short for Alexstraaza), Rhea, Lemon and Queenie. 

Currently I have only one betta boy, my pretty boy Stan. Why? Well, just because.


----------



## fishyrael (Mar 19, 2018)

My purple-blue girl's name is Nymeria, because I love Game of Thrones and it's a semi-obscure but beautiful name from it. My blue boy I adopted because he had some major bloat (still does, we're working on curing him) and thought he would die and wanted him to die somewhere nicer than a pet store cup, but I named him Atlas because of the great blue sphere of weight he carries around.


----------



## DaceyJ (Apr 9, 2018)

Lieutenant Dan. When I was growing up our class had a pet betta that my friend and I called Bubba Gump from the fictional shrimp company in, you guessed it, Forrest Gump. So I decided to carry on the theme, and it gives me an excuse to make random movie quotes. I sometimes tell my betta that I got him icecream in my best Forrest voice. Because I'm not strange. And my husband often reminds Lieutenant Dan he has no legs, because he's not strange either.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Got a new betta boy this past Friday. Keeping in theme with my Star Wars-named bettas, his name is Jango. He has a zebra nerite companion named Fett.


----------



## RavenHaired90 (Apr 6, 2018)

I named my husband's and my first betta. He was a dark blue rosetail with red ventral fins. He was such a cutie. Very peaceful and mellow too. I named him "Le-Wei" (Pronounced Lee-Way) because it's a male Chinese name meaning. "Beautiful Rose." My husband laughed and said it worked on two levels because the only reason we got him is that my husband gave me too much leeway. Haha
Our current betta, my husband named "DaVinci." I think it's very fitting since he has bright blues and bold red and his fins looked like brush strokes. He's a little masterpiece for sure.


----------



## CarissaLynn (Apr 10, 2018)

I currently have 3 betta's (just purchased a set up to get 2 more woot!) and have a theme I plan to stick with for all my bettas in my life.

So Armin was my first (his full name is Armin Van Betta - after Armin Van Buuren the dj). Then I got Garrix (named after Martin Garrix, the dj) and lastly Mako (named after Mako - the dj/edm artist). Trying to figure out the names for my next two but gonna wait to see what I end up getting first ^_^

So yeah....my theme is dj/edm artists xD


----------



## MK8680 (Jan 19, 2018)

So the purple veiltail boy ended up being named Rebel Rebel 😄 still no name for the baby boy, but he's growing so fast it's crazy.

I ended up upgrading the sorority tank to a 20L & got some new girls for it, including 2 adoptions from a friend at work who felt bad for his girls after taking on a second job 😕 lacking the time to care for them he asked if I'd take them in & I immediately agreed (I have spare tanks in case the sorority didn't work out).

So I have 2 new half moon girls, one black & blue, the other black & super dark purple 🙂 I haven't named the blue girl yet but the purple girl has been tentatively named Jimi. Because of Hendrix's Purple Haze.

Then the other new girls are a silver & white dumbo half moon I named Grace (Grace Slick) & a beautiful piebald white/silver half moon with the brightest blue eyes. So I named her Frankie Sinatra.

The sorority got a ghost shrimp I didn't even think I was going to name... luckily I did not. He was eaten less than 3 hours later. The guilty culprits were Ruby, Pele & Lita.

Photos: Grace, Frankie & the baby boy being a wiggle-butt.


----------



## bettahavenrescue (Apr 17, 2018)

My current rescue is Mystery and I named him that because
1. I honestly just didn't know what to name him 
2. I didn't know what was going to happen to him 
3. The seahorse from SpongeBob in that one episode lol

I was considering Mr. puff but I decided against it because then with my luck he would get dropsy and look like ms. puff lol

My next rescue I've already decided is gonna be Fawkes because in harry potter, Fawkes is a phoenix and rises from its ashes and comes alive again. I think its cool for a rescue but maybe I'm just obsessed with harry potter


----------



## MK8680 (Jan 19, 2018)

So the two adoptions are doing great in the sorority - growing fast & playing with the other girl's. I named the purple & black girl Jimi & was at a loss for what to call the blue girl. After reading some Lao websites I decided to call her Sifa, which is Laotian for "blue"... so creative. 😕

Still no name for the red baby boy.


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

I have a little guy that it took me three days to name. His name is Beo. 
My roommate suggested Feo because it's Spanish for "ugly" and he is a truly ugly little fellow (I love him so much!), and I loved the sound of it but not the meaning. Part of why I liked it is that it reminds me Beo, as in Beowulf, and next thing I know he's named Beo! He's a fearless little guy and it fits him so well.


----------



## mjfa (Apr 23, 2018)

I have never named my fishes before but, after reading this thread will reconsider naming my two bettas. I'll let you know.


----------



## Vladrick (May 14, 2018)

I hope this thread hasn't decayed enough for it to be a bad thing that I am posting on it. 

But I originally was going to name my little guy Sepharoth. I am a gamer and all my pets have been named after video game characters. But within the first 48 hours after having my guy home, I kept calling him "L'il Buddy" so his name ended up becoming Buddy.


----------



## Zencat55 (Jun 4, 2018)

My Betta is named Lucky. I found him, in of all places a "Discount Home Goods" store, in New Haven, CT. Four days before, I had left rehab, and moved into a sober house. I was furnishing my room, which brought me to the store. This place thought it was OK to sell Betta fish as "home decor"! There were 5 cups there... Not even deli cups, like at major chain pet stores. These fish were in cups like shot glasses. I was horrified! 2 were dead, 2 were swimming sideways, but one very plain blue/black trooper was still upright and though his fins drooped far below his belly... He was alive, with only a tiny bit of fun rot. I told him 
"Today is your lucky day!"
So with six shopping bags hanging off my arms, to my room we went. I quickly got on a popular shopping website, and got medicine, a 2.5 g. tank, and some plants and got Lucky set up. 
Later that week, I stood outside the store with a petition sheet asking the store to stop selling fish. I succeeded in getting over 100 signatures of people pledging to boycott the store, if they continued to sell live animals, and assured the store owner I would not desist. HE AGREED TO STOP SELLING THE FISH! Yay!
Lucky is the smartest fish I ever met. He is not only trained to give kisses (through the glass), but will choose to give affection to me, BEFORE he eats, even with food already in the water. He is also very, weirdly, passive. His own image in a mirror, he looks at, tucks his fins, and hides. 
I have since, left the sober house (due to it not being so sober....). Yep. I'm homeless. I couch surf, and sleep outdoors. LUCKY IS STILL WITH ME. He now hangs in a container with a lid, that I carry around with me. The stress of homeless living would kill many a small pet, but every day, Lucky is there for me, and I for him. He's my best friend in the world, and he gives me a reason to keep going, no matter what, because I want him to be happy.
I'm really the lucky one.


----------



## Zencat55 (Jun 4, 2018)

This is Lucky


----------



## CelestiaTheFemaleBetta (Jun 14, 2018)

I have four Bettas. All of them are females. 

So I am really in to Greek Mythology, so I decided to name them after Goddesses. Although one is named after a Latin Goddess. Their names are Luna, Celestia, Calypso, and Cassi(Cassiopia). Luna is an elephant ear, and I'm pretty sure the others are crowntail. They are my 10 gallon sorority.


----------



## BluBug (Aug 8, 2017)

I've 2 Bettas currently. My male is named Milo. He reminds me of the "prettiest" of the Pokemon, Milotic. I'm still looking for the right name for my girl. She was very small &, I'm guessing, young when I got her. She's pale with reddish orange fins/tail, black speckled random markings. And I just noticed today, she's starting to get some blue iridescence. She's perky & busy and loves to chase my finger. I love her even though she is just"her" right now.


----------



## TheMisfitToys (Jun 26, 2013)

I have one male, and his name is Jake. My avatar is a picture of Jake when I first got him. I decided on the name because, as I was driving home with him, the name just hit me. So that's been his name ever since. Like some of the others that I've seen mentioned here, he's really calm. He doesn't flare when he sees himself in a mirror. He just looks at himself, admires for a moment, then swims off to do his own thing again. I've never had a male this calm before. But he likes following his reflection in the side glass of the tank. Just swimming back and forth trying to introduce himself to the other fish lol.


----------



## Tiannako (Jul 2, 2018)

I just got my Betta a few nights ago. I named him Renaldo as while I sitting in my room in front of the tank this happened;
I was experimenting with names and he was in a cave ignoring me (fins towards me facing away). I jokingly said 'oi, Renaldo come here' and he immediately turned around, thinking it was a fluke I called him Renaldo again and told him to 'get over here if you like the name' and he swam right for me. I figured why fight it, he clearly likes it...that and it oddly suits him 
What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2018)

My Betta's name is Glub Glub. When my niece was younger that is what she called fish, and I thought it sounded like a perfect name for a Betta. Lol


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

I've got several, most named after their colors. There's Purplefish who is as purple as a betta can get; Leo who is a plakat that is pink butterfly(marbled) with his red "lions mane"(betta beard); Delta is a delta finned betta; Kuro is a metallic black halfmoon; Shimmer, my first petco baby betta who is fabulously shiny turquoise; and a plain blue crowntail female that hasn't earned a name yet. Maybe chubby because she is very fat.


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

I have five bettas, and will give their names, and explain the meanings.

Sapphire: Female VT (Blue) 
She was given this name by my mom, mainly because she’s blue, the color of a sapphire.

Luna: Male HM (Blue) 
I had a betta, which was my first, and he was named Luna. 
That name just came to me because of the moon, and because someone had a dog named Luna.
Luna, my very first betta, he died two years ago, but I got another one like him, and kept the name.

Santiago: Male CT (Yellow)
He has yellow and blue coloring, which reminding me of a hispanic theme, which is why I chose Santiago.

Nico: Male HMPK (Red & Blue) 
Well, this name just sounded really cute for a betta, and was a suggestion from my brothers, so I chose it.

Janet: Female HMPK (Maroon & Blue)
There is a cashier at my grocery store named Janet, the name sounded nice, so I chose it for her.

I have had other bettas, they are deceased or I rehomed them, which are,
Spooler, Luna #1, Fanatic, and April. I rehomed April from my female sorority.


----------



## Lazioli (Jul 27, 2018)

I have one betta in a planted 20 gallon all by his lonesome. He loves to hide in a dwarf anubias in the back corner of his mansion, but he's a bit of a diva and always comes up to the front of his tank and wiggles if he notices people watching him. He's also very docile and I've only seen him flare twice in the year we've had him.

I named him Steve after Captain America because he's a beautiful bright blue with deep red ventral fins that have white tips. How patriotic!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Currently I have three - Maz, Pacci, and Tibs. 

Mazarine - Female Multi Veiltaill, NN "Maz". I just like the word, it's a shade of blue apparently. Though Maz has more redwash and doesn't look blue. She doesn't care either way.

Carpaccio - Cellophane Marble DTHM, NN "Pacci". He's a fancy looking guy and he needed a fancy name, so I called him the first random thing I though of. Which happened to be carpaccio. I think I was hungry when I named him. 

Tibs - Steel Blue CT. Oh, Tibs. Well, he looks like a Tibs. He's named after a certain Emperor in a certain game series. Also unintentionally named after Ethiopian Cuisine.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Currently I have two boys named Velvet and Rosco. Velvet was suggested by a member on here because I was having a hard time coming up with a name for that sassy little boy. Rosco for some reason as soon as I saw him Rosco just popped into my h ead lol. Not very interesting. However some of my past bettas were named after hard work of finding names. 



My first boy Blaze was a orange with red spots. I also had an addiction to the name Blaez back then. My second boy was named Liberty because he was dark blue, red and had white tips. Following him in tribute was Justice. However I think my boy Nymph Phlox had the most interesting name. My friend online Majestic helped come up with his name. His fins reminded me of a flower petal and she said fairy like. So we found a flower with similar coloring which happened to have Phlox in it and she suggested Nymph lol. So Nymph Phlox he became. 



I just recently lost my boy Nessie due to a decoration faulty. He got stuck.. But his name was also suggested by someone on here and even though his apppearence wasn't suited for his tanks theme he was still Nessie of Mystic Waters lol.


----------



## americandumpsterfire (Aug 7, 2018)

*Loki*

I've got a red, white, and blue male betta named Loki. He's named that because of a little game he plays. He swims up to the surface and flips over like he's dead. He'll wait there until I start pulling the lid off the tank, then he flips back over and starts happily swimming around like nothing happened. He even did it at the pet store in his little cup. It's what made me pick him. I figured being named after the god of mischief was appropriate.


----------



## americandumpsterfire (Aug 7, 2018)

trahana said:


> I've got several, most named after their colors. There's Purplefish who is as purple as a betta can get; Leo who is a plakat that is pink butterfly(marbled) with his red "lions mane"(betta beard); Delta is a delta finned betta; Kuro is a metallic black halfmoon; Shimmer, my first petco baby betta who is fabulously shiny turquoise; and a plain blue crowntail female that hasn't earned a name yet. Maybe chubby because she is very fat.


we had a betta named Leo growing up. he was 4 years old when we gave him to my uncle because we had to move cross country. my uncle had him for another 10 years. the little dude was 14 when he died. my uncle's cat knocked him out of his tank while everyone was gone (my uncle was devastated. 10 yrs with any pet is like having a kid). 14 years and he still didn't die of old age. hopefully, your little guy lasts as long! lol


----------



## catshe (Jul 16, 2018)

I have three bettas currently!

*Zagreus* - I call him "Zag" for short! I love Persephone and mythology connected with her, and I found that it fit him very nicely. He's a delta tail with a black body and blue and red iridescent fins. His tank is on my desk so I spend a majority of my time with him.

*Sunshine* - His nickname is "Sunny," which is fitting for how he's bright and uppity in the morning for food. He's a small, blue mustard metallic HM with black lace. I started calling him "Little Sunshine" as an endearment, and it just stuck!

*Starshine* - Although, I just call him "Big Fella." He shares a 10 gallon tank with Sunny (there's a divider don't worry!) and I wanted them to have matching names. He's a giant cellophane iridescent HMPK with small black spots on his sides (I'm hoping he has the marble gene). He's very interactive and loves attention.


----------



## Minecreeps7 (Aug 23, 2016)

My betta's names are Sam, Kevin, Blue, Apollo, Neptune. They are all males.

Sam-He was very aggressive and when i was young, I've used to watch a show called Sam and Cat. Sam being the aggressive one and Cat the very passionate and caring one while they both are roommates trying to live in harmony. Sam seemed to be the perfect name for him sense Sam in the show was aggressive like my betta.

Kevin-To be honest with you, I just wanted to name something Kevin sense I thought it was a cool name.

Blue-His original name was Blueberry but when I got my baby brother, he could only say Blue.

Apollo-His colors reminded me of space and names such as Cosmos and Cosmic didn't really fit. Apollo 11 was the spacecraft that landed on the moon. Apollo was also the name of a greek goddess and so I thought that was fitting with him.

Neptune- His scales were a deep blue and keeping up with the goddess trend, I decided to name him Neptune, the name of a deep blue planet and the god of the sea.


----------



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

I have had my black blue red half moon betta for 5 days now. His name is Steven. He is in a 5 gallon tank and is a happy boy


----------



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

I got my black blue and red betta (Steven;D) on the 16th for my birthday. he is in a 5 gallon with a filter, some fake plants, a marimo moss ball, and a little ceramic log to hide in. He is happy.


----------



## Rames27 (Feb 21, 2019)

Didn't mean to send twice lol


----------



## Worldsworstusername (Feb 17, 2019)

I only have 1 betta (so far), not exactly sure what he's going to grow up to be, he was marked as "baby boy" at the local Petco. I named him Bob, which for whatever reason, is said in Mr. Bean's voice, lol.


----------



## BugBearHunter (Mar 25, 2019)

My first little baby was named Pilot. I only had him for just over a month after he died while I cleaned his tank earlier today (fin rot & stress).


Also today my mom took me out to get a new betta, as I was heartbroken. I found this little baby betta who I decided to name Kiroku, meaning "memory." He's a skittish kid and he reminds me of Pilot. I'm treating this kid like royalty and trying to hand feed him. 



I loved Pilot... And cherished him... AND THEN HE DECIDES "Oh yeah, Imma die now." LIKE MAN, I LOVED YOU!


----------



## Ma Betta (Jan 31, 2019)

1. Prince S. - S for stunning that many people called him. (Galaxy Koi Plakat)
2. Princess Nemo - Because she is a Nemo Koi 
3. Ama - Short for Amarillo which is Yellow in Spanish. (Yellow Koi Female)
4. Ro - Short for Rojo which is red un Spanish (Red Halfmoon male)
5. Mas - Short for mustard in Japanese (male Mustard Gas)
6. Texas Turquoise - Female Mustard Gas from Texas.
7. PapaSmurf - Name of a blue male HMPK baby from my first koi spawn.

These are names of some of my Bettas. I haven't named the rest. 
Also, Ama passed away last month....beat up by Princess Nemo. 😢




MySonLeo said:


> I searched the archives for a thread like this but I couldn't find it .
> 
> So, I started my own thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

Tagawa - my first Siamese Fighter (known round here as a betta  ) named him after a Japanese martial artist actor. Ironically Tagawa is probably the least aggressive betta EVER. 


Valentine - reminds me of a flamboyant New Romantic, in shades of violet and red. He was sent in error by the seller (who intended to send Kham), but he is a charismatic delight.


Kham - means ‘golden’ in a Thai dialect apparently. Just seemed to fit him. He doesn’t take much notice of me, but he LOVES rootling around his plants.


----------



## OrchidxBetta (Mar 18, 2016)

Oooh I like this thread!

Onyx the Petco Betta. My bf suggested the name and thought it was a good fit. 

Before Onyx, I had a Betta named Hattori Hanzo.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Chia - He's a youngster. I got him when he was approximately 3 months old, and now he is five months. He "sprouted"  I love watching these beauties grow and he's turned into a dapper young blue VT. 

Lolita - She is a half giant red dragon HMPK. She's extremely aggressive and she will most likely rip other fish to shreds … she's a flirty gal 

Osgiliath - I HAD to have this boy. I saw him from afar yesterday while in PetSmart, beelined to him and within minutes he was mine. Osgiliath is named after a city in The Lord of the Rings, of which I am a huge fan of. He's a blue/orange/white marble HMPK … labelled as a Dragon, pfft.


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

I named my most recent betta, Hirao because I was searching through names with a Japanese theme and that one randomly came to me and I really liked how it fit the betta as well.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FinalFishasy1991 (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm new here. Allow me to tell you about my betta fish. His name is Kenji. I named him after my favorite video game music composers, Kenji Ito. His notable soundtracks include the Mana series. I have a pic right here.


----------



## bluedressgirl (Dec 1, 2019)

This is Felix and Pheobe. Felix was named by my little sister and Phoebe was named by myself. The names don't have as much meaning as I would like, but they still sound wonderful.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I named my betta Donofin after the old movie Donovan’s Reef, I changed “van” to “fin” though. I named him that because I wanted him to reign over his “reef” in his 3.5 gallon tank!


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

My first boy was Jude, because I had watched "Across the Universe" recently and thought it was a nice old-fashioned name (alas I was unable to listen to "Hey Jude" for months after he died without crying).

Then came "Baby V/C", who I bought as an unsexed baby and decided would be named either Cesario or Viola, after the twins in Twelfth Night. She ended up being a Viola. 

I kind of went nuts and had- Ruth, Eleanor, Claire, Gail, Holly, and Rosaline. I was attempting a sorority. Rosaline turned out to be a male and was renamed Gabriel.

Then Claude & Marie, brother and sister and inexplicably French.

And finally Felix, my latest. Was almost named "Creamsicle" because of his colors but I decided to be a little more dignified. For some reason I constantly called him "Buddy", which was a first for me as far as nicknames go.

I also helped my mother name her bettas- Floyd AKA "Pretty Boy Floyd", Hank, Archimedes, and Leia ("Princess" or "General" depending on mood)

Honorary mention goes to my goldfish- Thing One, Thing Two, Thing Three, and Celeste.


----------

